# VA Fly Fisherman...who knows nothing :)



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello Everyone! I live in the Central Virginia/Charlottesville area, and have been fishing all my life...but for some reason decided to take up fly fishing in 2015. Now I have to _Unlearn _what I have _Learned_, and start anew.

In addition to my fly fishing addiction, I have a particular fondness for small boats. My first boat was a 12' Jon Boat called crappiebass boat. I've since moved on to a 12' West Marine Zodiac (Patch'd Up) for fishing truly skinny water, and accessing reservoirs and lakes that are otherwise inaccessible to my larger boat, and a 16' Southern Skimmer (Grandpop's Skiff) I use for everything else.

What I'm looking for is good tips on useful modifications for supporting my fly fishing addiction, as well as good tips for pursuing saltwater species from the fly in the VA area, especially redfish. Additionally, I have always found this forum to be a fun place to kill some time


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Welcome. Thats the great thing about fly fishing, you dont need any modifications. Never fished reds in virginia but i would assume a trolling motor may be a better option over a push pole especially with a flat bottom skiff.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

lowcountry88 said:


> Welcome. Thats the great thing about fly fishing, you dont need any modifications. Never fished reds in virginia but i would assume a trolling motor may be a better option over a push pole especially with a flat bottom skiff.


Here is my setup...and I too agreed that a trolling motor was going to be a better option.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

CrappieFisherman said:


> Here is my setup...and I too agreed that a trolling motor was going to be a better option.


Only mods I'd make would be to swap out those forward cleats for pop-up cleats so they won't snag your fly line. Maybe look up some of the topics on here for a homemade stripping bucket to manage your line too.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Only mods I'd make would be to swap out those forward cleats for pop-up cleats so they won't snag your fly line. Maybe look up some of the topics on here for a homemade stripping bucket to manage your line too.


Agreed those cleats have got to be swapped out...they are driving me crazy!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome, join a few of us who don't know much either.


----------



## ashotwell (Mar 22, 2013)

There is at least one fly fishing club in Virginia Beach (VCFA.org). You probably already know, but the Bay can get real snotty, real quick. I would never clear an inlet in your boat. Look at the NWR around Fisherman's Island. There is some good skinny water stuff all the way up past Oyster.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

ashotwell said:


> There is at least one fly fishing club in Virginia Beach (VCFA.org). You probably already know, but the Bay can get real snotty, real quick. I would never clear an inlet in your boat. Look at the NWR around Fisherman's Island. There is some good skinny water stuff all the way up past Oyster.


Yeah, I'm looking to make a trip up around Oyster this summer...and maybe getting into some reds.


----------

